# After Labor Day Rental in Ft Lauderdale area few days?



## silentg (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking for a low cost rental in Ft Lauderdale area. Mid September prefer September 10-17 2016.but flex able to later dates in Sept. I have tryed for exchange would consider, or something for a few days, does not have to be full week.
Let me know what you have.
Silentg


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 14, 2016)

silentg said:


> Looking for a low cost rental in Ft Lauderdale area. Mid September prefer September 10-17 2016.but flex able to later dates in Sept. I have tryed for exchange would consider, or something for a few days, does not have to be full week.
> Let me know what you have.
> Silentg


Fyi, Wyndham has studios at sea garden, I'm gold so my point value is 50,500 mf is about $6/1000 if interested be more than happy to help. Santa Barbara is 54,6 00.   Palm Aire, away from beach has a 1 bdrm @ 50,500 and two bedrooms ranging from 81,900 to 86,4 00.  I do not need a reservation transaction.  I'm sure you can do better if not, let me know.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2016)

Since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, can you please post the price in dollars per night.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Per week, 7days starting 10th, Seagarden studio $303
Santa Barbara studio $328.00 
Palm Aire 1bdrm $303.  2bdrm $492

Sorry about that knew it was under.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Per week, 7days starting 10th, Seagarden studio $303
> Santa Barbara studio $328.00
> Palm Aire 1bdrm $303.  2bdrm $492
> 
> ...



Do you own these?  Or are you telling me to contact the resorts? I am not a Wyndham owner.
Silentg


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am Wyndham VIP gold. These show available.  I am not a renter so I Wii book and I have plenty of reservation transactions.  Just trying to help a tugger.  A platinum owner would have a lower cost as my discount is 35% and platinum 50%.  Let me know if I can help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Also I can book less days if need be, it would be less per day if less days, and not a Friday or Saturday nights

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Also I can book less days if need be, it would be less per day if less days, and not a Friday or Saturday nights
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Sent you a pm


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone, we found a place thru a tug member, you guys are great!
Silentg


----------

